

The Look of Love Is in the Dog’s Eyes - romefort
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/04/16/the-look-of-love-is-in-the-dogs-eyes

======
henk53
There have been studies (will update if I find link again) that show that
people who care for dogs have lower levels of anxiety. Even "lending" a dog
for a few hours per week already had this effect.

------
amelius
Wondering, is it possible to increase one's levels of oxytocin with drugs?

~~~
smt88
There have been preliminary experiments intended to answer this question. I
remember one of them involved administering oxytocin as some sort of spray. I
can't remember if these trials were in animals or humans.

One of the hypothesized effects of increasing oxytocin levels is making people
with autistic minds think and behave in more typical ways. If this comes to
fruition, I hope that autistic people will be able to help decide whether they
become more typical or not.

Because it's not well understood (and may be very powerful), a widely-used
oxytocin-increasing drug seems to be quite a few years away.

------
mhb
What about looking at a picture of a dog looking at you?

------
rickdale
My dog has to have eye surgery on Thursday. She is a 5 year old rottweiler.
That has nothing to do with the article, but please give her your best wishes,
her name is Ruby.

Also, I heard somewhere and repeat often that some dogs have human eyes in a
dog body.

~~~
neals
Be will little rottweiler doggie!

------
pvaldes
Mmmh, wild extrapolation appeared...

The type of look that women in a romantic dinner appreciate in a man also. Now
we know why it works.

Keep her oxitocine high, son! (or take a cute puppy of mass destruction with
you to the restaurant)

Measuring the oxytocine of people before and after a psychologist session is
another interesting experiment waiting to happen.

